# E46 M3 Shift Points



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Using the numbers f from the dyno runs posted about the Dinan S2 setup I ended with an Excel chart that I can't figure out how to attach.

But from that chart I found that the shift points for the M3 based on the idea that when you shift you want to have the same rear wheel torque in the higher gear as you had in the lower gear, are all at redline.

Due to the gear spacing we cannot actually rev high enough to get to the proper shift point. So you shift at redline. Which also means than the gear spacing is too wide throughout the gear box.

With the stock engine the 1st to 2nd shift drops the rear wheel torque (RWT ) by almost 1000 ft-lbs which is almost 30%. 2nd - 3rd by almost 400 or 20%. 3rd - 4th by almost 200 or 15%, 4th - 5th 100 ft-lbs or 10%, 5th - 6th about 60.

Nice thing is the torque curve for this engine is VERY flat. 220 ft-lbs from under 2000 RPM to 7900 RPM. 240 ft-lbs from 2000 RPM to about 6700 RPM.


----------

